# less than a factor of two



## glavkos

Τα συμφραζόμενα αυτής της έκφρασης είναι μέσα στην παρακάτω περίοδο : 

In spite of the technological developments across these societies, the  daily wage hardly varied. In Britain between 1200 and 1800, only  relatively minor fluctuations from the mean (less than a factor of two)  in real wages occurred in Britain.

Παρακαλώ αν μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος...γιατί έχω σπάσει το κεφάλι μου το τι μπορεί να σημαίνει ...

                                                   Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Perseas

Το "factor" εδώ είναι μάλλον μαθηματική έννοια και σημαίνει "παράγοντες".
_less than a factor of 2_ ~ λιγότερο από έναν παράγοντα του 2 (οι παράγοντες του 2 είναι οι αριθμοί 1 και 2, αφού 1*2=2).

Το ύψος του ημερομισθίου στη Βρετανία μεταξύ 1200 και 1800 δεν είχε ποτέ απόκλιση πάνω από 1 ή 2 μονάδες σε σχέση με το ύψος του μέσου ημερομισθίου της ίδιας χρονικής περιόδου. Π.χ. αν το μέσο ημερομίσθιο ήταν 30 λίρες, το πολύ σε κάποιες περιόδους να έφτανε στις 29/28 λίρες ή στις 31/32 λίρες. Δεν υπήρχαν δηλαδή μεγαλύτερες αποκλίσεις.
(Με κάθε επιφύλαξη, γιατί ούτε φυσικός ομιλητής της αγγλικής είμαι ούτε πολύ καλή σχέση με τα Μαθηματικά έχω.)


----------



## ireney

Από μαθηματικά πάσχω αλλά από το καλό μας λεξικό (WR) βρήκα αυτό: _Mathematics _a number or quantity that when multiplied with another produces a given number or expression.

Συνεπώς μιλάμε για έναν από τουλάχιστον 2 αριθμούς σωστά; Δεν μιλάμε για μονάδες ε; Λέω τώρα.
Ίσως να σημαίνει ότι μέσα σε 600 χρόνια ο μέσος μισθός δεν διπλασιάστηκε καν;


----------



## glavkos

@Ireney Αυτό που λες δεν ταιριάζει με το only  relatively minor fluctuations from the mean , δηλαδή οι διακυμάνσεις ήταν πολύ μικρές σε σχέση με τον μέσο όρο. Μάλλον αυτός που το έγραψε έπρεπε να επιλέξει άλλον όρο αντί για factor που όπως λέει και ο Perseas είναι μαθηματικός όρος που σημαίνει παράγοντας, συνελεστής ή κοινός διαιρέτης .....


----------



## Perseas

@glavkos
Στο μεταξύ έκανα καποιες τροποποιήσεις στην προηγούμενή μου απάντηση (διαφορετική διατύπωση χωρίς όμως να αλλάζει το νόημα). Έγραψα λοιπόν αυτή την απάντηση προς ενημέρωση (σε περίπτωση που δεν έχεις δει ακόμη τις αλλαγές).


----------



## glavkos

@Perseas Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου ...Νομίζω ότι με αυτό που προτείνεις βγαίνει και νόημα ....Δηλαδή η αυξομείωση των μισθών δεν ήταν πάνω από μια ή δύο μονάδες.


----------



## ireney

Έκανα ένα advanced search στο φόρουμ και βρήκα κάμποσα αποτελέσματα που όλα μοιάζουν να λένε ότι έχω δίκιο. Επειδή φυσικά το κεφάλι μου στον ντορβά δεν το βάζω για οτιδήποτε μαθηματικό, να περιμένουμε κάποιον αγγλόφωνο (ή αν θες να ρωτήσεις τι θε να πει ο ποιητής στο αγγλικό φόρουμ);


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2269876&highlight=factor
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2061919&highlight=factor
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1304340&highlight=factor


----------



## velisarius

The passage means that if the mean is ,say, 100, then a factor of two is 200 or 50, so that the daily wage varied between 50 and 200.


----------



## cougr

glavkos said:


> @Ireney Αυτό που λες δεν ταιριάζει με το only  relatively minor fluctuations from the mean , δηλαδή οι διακυμάνσεις ήταν πολύ μικρές σε σχέση με τον μέσο όρο.....



Όμως αν σκεφτείς ότι μιλάμε για ένα διάστημα εξακοσίων χρόνων, το να έχει διπλασιαστεί το μέσο ημερομίσθιο δεν αποτελεί σχετικά μεγάλη απόκλιση. Σε γενικές γραμμές "less than a factor of two from the mean" σημαίνει αν για παράδειγμα ο μέσος μισθός ήταν 50 νομισματικές μονάδες, τότε σε όλη αυτή την περίοδο κυμαινόταν μεταξύ τις 25 και 100 μονάδες.

cross posted with Velisarius.


----------

